# If The Egyptians Built The Pyramids, Why Doesn't It Show This In The Hieroglyphics?



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2007)

just wondering.


----------



## 420101 (Jun 2, 2007)

seems like a good question though i have no clue on how they did


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 2, 2007)

its because they didn't....the great prymaid of giza was the first one built..perfect..all the ones after are the ones we replacated..flawed..also the word pyrmid is the only word in our language that doesn't have a root word..


----------



## HighPhi (Jun 2, 2007)

awsome fdd got anymore points worth pondering?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 2, 2007)

If aliens did it why did they do it with limestone?

They build huge metallic ships to get here (unless they built them out of limestone, lol) and then build these things out of limestone?

A pyramid is a burial chamber, if you want evidence of this you'll note that the Pharoes had the biggest burial mounds... even beggars were given small mounds of rock that resembled miniature pyramids.

Transcripts from egypt have been found... almost diaries of common men if you like... and when translated they paint a picture of Egypt. One transcript found, along with official paperwork, was of a grave robber. He started out as an apprentice helping to build the pyramids, and through his knowledge of this he secured ways of robbing them. He led a very rich life until he was caught, a combination of wine, women a nd a loose tongue his downfall. He was also an atheist, with complete and utter disbelief in tyhe Egyptian gods... whom else could defile a burial chamber in such a way.

Strange that the Egyptians, so meticulous in their record keeping made no mention of these aliens building the pyramids for them... out of rock.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> If aliens did it why did they do it with limestone?
> 
> They build huge metallic ships to get here (unless they built them out of limestone, lol) and then build these things out of limestone?
> 
> ...





who the hell said anything about aliens??????


i just want to know why such a HUGE feat was not documented on the walls yet everything else was. maybe the Egyptians moved into the pyramids after they were already there. the higher up in royalty the bigger pyramid you took over. where did they get the limestone? i'm just wondering because i saw a program where they tried to build a small section of pyramid and the amount of work it took was pretty large. even using all the engineering techniques. and what about all the lost knowledge? how does something like that occur? i'm leading nowhere with this. i am just wondering. this has been a long asked unanswered question.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 2, 2007)

I ave a theory that I read in many places.
why were such similar buildings found in both Northern Africa and in central America, both built around the same time. Did the Eygptians and Aztec and Myans know each other? Nope, so someone else in common existed. It was the survivors of Atlantis. When Atlantis went down, survivors went East and West, via ships, and found land and built new civilizations......and pyramids.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I ave a theory that I read in many places.
> why were such similar buildings found in both Northern Africa and in central America, both built around the same time. Did the Eygptians and Aztec and Myans know each other? Nope, so someone else in common existed. It was the survivors of Atlantis. When Atlantis went down, survivors went East and West, via ships, and found land and built new civilizations......and pyramids.



good point. more than eygpt has pyramids...


----------



## Roseman (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been to that pyramid, in CHICKENITZA (mispelled) 
it is a two hour bus ride from Cancun. Most amazing was the king's throne at the top, it was made for a dwarf, or midget. Only a child less than 8 yrs old could possibly sit in it. Yep, the Myans were dwarfs. and it was an awesome chore to climb it too.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 2, 2007)

also the time these pyramids tombs temples were built all over the world by cultures that couldnt communicate let alone travel accross oceans. i have a theory, a bit far fetched but it has to do with aliens and god and war and well..... like i siad it is far fetched but i will share briefly... beings of mars destroyed the planet (greek mythology, aries, ariens, arien brother hood hitler) then cam eto earth to "occupy from east to west" (manafest destiny) started a breeding project with us 3D beautiful beings (ariens being 4D and jealous of us) there are other beings here on earth indgenous, but they went underground. think of that film of the alien autopsy, there physical make up suggest they werent exposed to light from the sun. anyway GOD was a being who tried to battle these ariens and still tries by teaching the truth (this has nothing to due with the bible the written document, evidence can be found only in the tora, which was written way after god was around as a man. most people who have taken lsd "feel" the truth, those of us who "create" feel godly. and thats cause we are. people like beorge gush for example are of a different species, who is related to a handful of people in control of the earth. think about it like this, can you burn a baby or kill some one and be "ok" inside as a person? no. but gush can and does everyday. he is not one of us. also, the brain receptors we humans have for cannabinoids and umm cocain and oppiates, how did we evolve with them if these plants were indigenous to certain parts of the world back in the day? roseman and i share the beliefe in atlantis and i think that they were the last civilation of being from earth. they fell to the ariens. much like hitler tried to take over the world and rid all "beings" except for the arien brotherhood. the illuminati were pagonists that started america, to exscape capture by GB, in order to control earth. i believe this THEORY more everyday when i see them destroying our beautiful planet and feeding us beautiful creatures of earth chemicals and artificial such. and instead of trying to fix it they invest money in the "space program", there is evidence that there was once water, not just water but bodies of water on mars. just my developing theory. peace


----------



## Beaner (Jun 2, 2007)

that movie appocolipto kicked ass, even though gibson is an anti, stemcell, jew, and lots of other things, basicly a nut.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 2, 2007)

*Sorry people but...theories are like buttholes....we all have em.*


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 2, 2007)

They were built to hide their large marijuana grow rooms. If they documented it, it would reveal the truth and all the weed bums would be knocking on the pharaoh's door wanting a 20 bag fronted. Royalty, not wanting to be burdened with these scumbags, kept their secrets just like we do. I'm about to load a bowl and get embalmed myself.

Good day sirs.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 2, 2007)

as a true arien i am shocked at the crap that skecth is feedin the post....i am of a different race fuck that an fuck you.....being proud of what you are isn't a bad thing...if anything itsa a great thing...some of what you said makes sense...just not that....the alatis thery is a pssiblty but i think more of ester island....


----------



## Beaner (Jun 2, 2007)

hate and closed mindedness are terrible things, being proud is one thing but looking down on others is very bad.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 2, 2007)

see thats the problem...at what point in my thread did i say i look down on other people...i said be proud....


----------



## entropic (Jun 2, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> If aliens did it why did they do it with limestone?
> 
> They build huge metallic ships to get here (unless they built them out of limestone, lol) and then build these things out of limestone?
> 
> Strange that the Egyptians, so meticulous in their record keeping made no mention of these aliens building the pyramids for them... out of rock.


Just a few weeks ago new research on the pyramids revealed that the stones were most likely made out of a sort of concrete, with the stones made from molds and cast in place. Here's the article on it, very cool.

Are Pyramids Made Out of Concrete? (1)



I never heard that there weren't writings about the pyramids, but I have heard that there aren't any hieroglyphics inside the pyramids, but after looking around some I found that was false.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2007)

i would really love to visit them. i am sure it is awe inspiring.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 2, 2007)

the ones you want to go to are the great prymaids...those are the ones that are related to the myans an aztecs....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> who the hell said anything about aliens??????
> 
> 
> i just want to know why such a HUGE feat was not documented on the walls yet everything else was. maybe the Egyptians moved into the pyramids after they were already there. the higher up in royalty the bigger pyramid you took over. where did they get the limestone? i'm just wondering because i saw a program where they tried to build a small section of pyramid and the amount of work it took was pretty large. even using all the engineering techniques. and what about all the lost knowledge? how does something like that occur? i'm leading nowhere with this. i am just wondering. this has been a long asked unanswered question.


It is speculated that they used the nile to move the stones... or maybe they casted the brick on site.

The building of the pyramids was documented on papyrus... on official paperwork. I don't know about it not being transcribed to heiroglyphs they drew on walls.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

what about them being mathmaticly the same as the myans an aztecs?????


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> who the hell said anything about aliens??????quote]
> 
> In all fairness fdd', the thread does insinuate that you doubt the Egyptians built the pyramids. If not the Egyptians, if not Aliens... then who?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > who the hell said anything about aliens??????quote]
> ...


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> its because they didn't....the great prymaid of giza was the first one built..perfect..all the ones after are the ones we replacated..flawed..also the word pyrmid is the only word in our language that doesn't have a root word..


*And where did you get this information? The word pyramid is a greek word....look it up. Egyptians didnt call the structures pyramids....the greeks did. Egyptians called them Kuntis. *

*Most of the names you commonly associate with Egypt...Pyramids...Sphinx....Hieroglyhics etc......all Greek words.*

*And actually the structures that you are calling "flawed" were the 1st ones built. Pyramid building started as Mastabas. Burial tombs built in steps. Thats what they call a Step Pyramid. Imhotep....look him up....was the designer of the 1st Step Pyramid. As they continued to build them...eventually the construction techniques got better and they ended up with "perfect" Pyramids in Giza that are standing today. Hell....even those "flawed" Step Pyramids are still standing in some places.*


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 3, 2007)

Aliens flew accross the galaxy for millions of years because they wanted to build triangular shaped burial chambers for some dessert people.... 

No, wait... You're right. It was the ancient Atlantians! They swam up from their super secret underwater ocean base! And they built it BEFORE the egyptians ever even existed!

No wait! Amen Ra farted them out of his great powerful ass! 

Why can't the simplest explaination ever be the right one?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> Aliens flew accross the galaxy for millions of years because they wanted to build triangular shaped burial chambers for some dessert people....
> 
> No, wait... You're right. It was the ancient Atlantians! They swam up from their super secret underwater ocean base! And they built it BEFORE the egyptians ever even existed!
> 
> ...



so i guess they don't transcribe blueprints on the interior of skyscrapers. make since. why would they need to put blueprints on the walls of the pyramids?

but there are still a lot of mysteries. what is the simple explanation?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know where you got your info.....prymaid has no root word look it up...also even with our flawed carbon dating they have proven the giza prymids were the first not the others....also what of the vally of the kings thats the real buril grounds....i guess when your mind is closed you cant open up....


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 3, 2007)

actually the pyramids were built by volunteers who needed to earn a living during the time of year where agriculture wasn't possible (during the time when the Nile was down).

Here's the puzzle. Pyramids, or Kuntis, were being built on different continents during the same time period before intercontinental travel was thought to have existed. Archaeologists have found "cocaine" in the preserved remains of Egyptian mummies. Coca wasn't available in Africa, but it is in South America where other pyramids were being built.

Other "mysteries" include the pyramids of Giza being a mathematical replica of the stars in the belt of Orion. Also, they are built on the only ground able to support their weight. If built in another location, the ground would not have supported their immense weight and would led to structural unsoundness. Did this happen through trial and error? or did they have some way of knowing?

I do not claim that extraterrestrials had anything to do with the building, design, or any aspect of pyramid building. I don't believe that they are a beacon to aliens or any of that rubbish. I believe that they are an amazing feat, one we would have a terrible time of matching today.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 3, 2007)

we cant match it today....the spaces between the bricks of the giza prymaids cant even fit a razor blade....our bricks today at smallest gap is 1/4inch.....also there is a room in the great one that can harness natural electral courents......if you were to wrap a wet newspapper around your hand an wave wave it around in the room an touched someone with it theres enough of a charge there to know a man unconcinious....


----------



## el_maco (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont think aliens have to do with this, those pyramids are just true wonders designed and built by humans
what if thousands of years later someone find our computers and think they were built by aliens because they were too advanced?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 3, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> i dont know where you got your info.....prymaid has no root word look it up...also even with our flawed carbon dating they have proven the giza prymids were the first not the others....also what of the vally of the kings thats the real buril grounds....i guess when your mind is closed you cant open up....


 
*Cmon now...the things youre talking about can easily be researched...*

The Step Pyramid​




The earliest form of pyramid, the step, dates back to the *3rd Dynasty,* and consists of several steps. A descending passage from the north leads to the buriel chamber. Underground galleries surround the pyramid on all but the south sides. The first, and probablythe only step pyramid ever completed, is that of King Netjerykhet Djoser at Saqqara. The Step pyramid is not near as pleasing to the eye as the True pyramid, which could explain the quick abandonment of this type of pyramid.


The Pyramids of Giza ​ 

Among the major tourist sites, there is only one considered to be &#8220;The major&#8221; and on top of any list - The Pyramids of Giza. 
*There are three main Pyramids here, which were built in the 4th Dynasty (circa 4650 B.C).* The Pyramids of Ancient Egypt were built as tombs for Kings (and Queens), and it was the exclusive privilege to have a Pyramid tomb. However, this tradition only applied in the Old and Middle Kingdoms. Today there are more than 93 Pyramids in Egypt; the most famous ones are those at Giza.









*Do you see the order in which they were built? Not hard to see that a 3rd Dynasty would come before the 4th Dynasty. So the Step Pyramids were built before the 3 major ones at Giza.*

*Now show me where I can see someone other than you say that this is wrong.*



_THE ORIGIN OF THE WORD PYRAMID_​_In a recent PAX Cable Television Network Special that featured Christopher Dunn, the narrator stated that the origin of the word "pyramid" was unknown. Academic Egyptologists agree this statement is incorrect. __The word pyramid is derived from the Greek words PYRAMIS and PYRAMIDOS. The meaning of the word Pryamis is obscure and may relate to the shape of a pyramid. The word Pyramidos has been translated as "Fire In The Middle"._


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 3, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> actually the pyramids were built by volunteers who needed to earn a living during the time of year where agriculture wasn't possible (during the time when the Nile was down).
> 
> Here's the puzzle. Pyramids, or Kuntis, were being built on different continents during the same time period before intercontinental travel was thought to have existed. Archaeologists have found "cocaine" in the preserved remains of Egyptian mummies. Coca wasn't available in Africa, but it is in South America where other pyramids were being built.
> 
> ...


*Interesing points...Its also documented that the Natives Americans told Columbus upon his "discovery" of America that they had been trading with Black skinned men with spears tipped with gold. "They Came Before Columbus" is one book to reference.*

*Also what about the heads of stone in South America that have faces of Black Men? Obviously...someone was getting around the world at a time when others werent. And yeah...Cocaine has been found in Egypt...though its a South American crop.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 4, 2007)

There's a good chance that the black muslims (moors, sorry if i spelt that wrong) did discover America long before the Spanish. It has also been noted that the Vikings had raided America too, hundreds of years before the Spanish.

I know the Egyptians built the pyramids. I have even read a semi biography of a pyramid builder and thief. 

Egyptians believed in gods, they also didn't have any money. They worked on a barter system. They also believed that wordly goods could be used in heaven. So, if you were a pharoe, you'd have had lots of stuff. The more stuff you had the bigger burial chamber you needed. The pharoes even used to take their servants with them.

The servants would be sealed up and they would starve to death so as to meet their master in the afterlife. Not just human servants, but animals too.

The Egyptians revered death, as to them they truly believed in an afterlife. Even the pharoes palaces were made of mud bricks as they were never built to last forever. Yet the pyramids, the gateway to the afterlife, was something they took years to build. A pharoe would oversee the building of his own chamber, and many hundreds of servants would have died building it.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 4, 2007)

but has there been any pharoes found in these actaull chambers...and again what of the vally of the kings...why would they need 2 buriel mounds


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 4, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> as a true arien i am shocked at the crap that skecth is feedin the post....i am of a different race fuck that an fuck you.....being proud of what you are isn't a bad thing...if anything itsa a great thing...some of what you said makes sense...just not that....the alatis thery is a pssiblty but i think more of ester island....


i too am of arien heritage and my grandfather on my mother side was a free mason. having my own theory means i think for myself and draw conclusions. if this is not a site that i can share my ideas with and not get slanderd, then i will find another site to fall upon. i will get over it. you however will always be an arrogant ass! with a small vocabulary even, 



AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> ....i am of a different race fuck that an fuck you.........


wow.... dont bother responding to this. i will not be visiting again.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 4, 2007)

Where did they get the light source to make all the engravings on the walls? There has never been any soot deposits found on the ceilings from torches.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 4, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> Aliens flew accross the galaxy for millions of years because they wanted to build triangular shaped burial chambers for some dessert people....
> 
> No, wait... You're right. It was the ancient Atlantians! They swam up from their super secret underwater ocean base! And they built it BEFORE the egyptians ever even existed!
> 
> ...


So what is the simple explanation?


----------



## matias2911 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 4, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> also the time these pyramids tombs temples were built all over the world by cultures that couldnt communicate let alone travel accross oceans. i have a theory, a bit far fetched but it has to do with aliens and god and war and well..... like i siad it is far fetched but i will share briefly... beings of mars destroyed the planet (greek mythology, aries, ariens, arien brother hood hitler) then cam eto earth to "occupy from east to west" (manafest destiny) started a breeding project with us 3D beautiful beings (ariens being 4D and jealous of us) there are other beings here on earth indgenous, but they went underground. think of that film of the alien autopsy, there physical make up suggest they werent exposed to light from the sun. anyway GOD was a being who tried to battle these ariens and still tries by teaching the truth (this has nothing to due with the bible the written document, evidence can be found only in the tora, which was written way after god was around as a man. most people who have taken lsd "feel" the truth, those of us who "create" feel godly. and thats cause we are. people like beorge gush for example are of a different species, who is related to a handful of people in control of the earth. think about it like this, can you burn a baby or kill some one and be "ok" inside as a person? no. but gush can and does everyday. he is not one of us. also, the brain receptors we humans have for cannabinoids and umm cocain and oppiates, how did we evolve with them if these plants were indigenous to certain parts of the world back in the day? roseman and i share the beliefe in atlantis and i think that they were the last civilation of being from earth. they fell to the ariens. much like hitler tried to take over the world and rid all "beings" except for the arien brotherhood. the illuminati were pagonists that started america, to exscape capture by GB, in order to control earth. i believe this THEORY more everyday when i see them destroying our beautiful planet and feeding us beautiful creatures of earth chemicals and artificial such. and instead of trying to fix it they invest money in the "space program", there is evidence that there was once water, not just water but bodies of water on mars. just my developing theory. peace


At least I'm not the only one, however that "alien autopsy" video was proven to be a hoax.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 4, 2007)

welp in retort to skecth.....when you share your opinion with people you must expext the fact that it may piss people off....in turn these people will say things to piss you off thats life....as for having a small vocab its not that...its just that i cant spell for shit...soooo..this is what you get.....thats the problem with gettin kicked out of school an startin your on life at 16....but thats cool...


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jun 4, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> but has there been any pharoes found in these actaull chambers...and again what of the vally of the kings...why would they need 2 buriel mounds


Grave robbers were a real problem. The location of the Valley of the Kings was kept secret to prevent plundering. As for having two burial mounds, the pyramid also served as a status symbol. A big pyramid compensated for a small willie.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Grave robbers were a real problem. The location of the Valley of the Kings was kept secret to prevent plundering. As for having two burial mounds, the pyramid also served as a status symbol. A big pyramid compensated for a small willie.


 
*You're on point, CG. All this stuff can be found if people would pick up a book from time to time. Its not as mysterious as people think.*

*Anyway...I was cruising news stories and came by this:*

*http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070604/ap_on_sc/fowl_finding250*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> Where did they get the light source to make all the engravings on the walls? There has never been any soot deposits found on the ceilings from torches.


 
No Takers?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> No Takers?


 
*Better yet...why dont you tell us why there is no soot on the ceilings.*

*Wait...lemme go pop some popcorn 1st....this should be good.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> No Takers?


Wouldn't the roof have been built last (if you get my meaning)? There would have been enough light from the sun.


----------



## entropic (Jun 5, 2007)

They also just could've etched the blocks before the put them in place.


----------



## Wavels (Jun 5, 2007)

I Just now caught up with this thread...good stuff, as I settle back with my first bowl of the day...

Ancient engineering is wickedly mysterious and fascinating!















Ask most people where the oldest civilization lived and you'll here answers like Mesopotamia (Iraq), Egypt or Iran. While these cultures can be traced back to 4000 B.C., the mysterious ruins of Tiahuanaco, in Bolivia, could be *14,000 years old!* If you think the Great Pyramid in Egypt is a technological marvel, wait until you see what artists and engineers were doing in Tiahuanaco. This culture thrived at the breathless elevation of about 13,000 feet. They managed to somehow move stones weighing up to 200 tons and invented modular building techniques that would even today, be cutting edge.

Tiahuanaco: Gatway to the Gods


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Better yet...why dont you tell us why there is no soot on the ceilings.*
> 
> *Wait...lemme go pop some popcorn 1st....this should be good.*


I have no idea, I was hoping someone else did


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Wouldn't the roof have been built last (if you get my meaning)? There would have been enough light from the sun.


 
But if the pyramid was built from the ground up, there really is no way to put the ceiling on last because it forms as you go up. But the notion that they carved it as it went up or before they put the blocks in place makes sense.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 5, 2007)

guys lets not be foolish and say the following:

1) white europeans were probably not the first to travel to the new world, but they loved to say so

2) the egyptions at the time were just as smart as we are today with no difference in each other. meaning if I went in a time machine and retrived a baby from egyption times he could end up being a rocket scientist

3) therefore they built it themselves, all by themselves. no magic no nothin. please, if they had some super secret properties or whatever why were they such cry babies about death? like all people are today? death was thier motive to built these structures just as fear of death makes people believe in all these different religions. (by the way only one religion can be right, correct? so that means the rest of the hundreds of religions around the world would be wrong making them all fools and praying to nothing ) however the real fact it that they are all wrong an no religion is real or true. anyone with have a brain who can be honest with themselves already knows this

4)aliens have never come to earth, and probably never will. We will never be able to travel far enough and be lucky enough to make contact unless possibly with some sort of very long rage laser light communication but it will probably never end up in and actuall meeting cuz of the vast Distances.

5) first rule of life, everyone is an idiot including yourself. therefore dont take what anyone tells you too much to heart.

6) just live and shut up & mind your own business


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> But if the pyramid was built from the ground up, there really is no way to put the ceiling on last because it forms as you go up. But the notion that they carved it as it went up or before they put the blocks in place makes sense.


There's your answer then.

The Egyptians built the burial mounds. n advanced race would have used better materials, of course they would.

I mean Egyptians didn't even have the gumption to invent the wheel, and we're supposed to believe they were in communication with an advanced Alien society?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

pandabear said:


> 4)aliens have never come to earth, and probably never will. We will never be able to travel far enough and be lucky enough to make contact unless possibly with some sort of very long rage laser light communication but it will probably never end up in and actuall meeting cuz of the vast Distances.
> 
> 
> 
> 6) just live and shut up & mind your own business


#4 is just your speculation....you have no clue whats really going on in space, nor do I for that matter.

If everyone did #6 we would still be living in caves and mud huts.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I mean Egyptians didn't even have the gumption to invent the wheel, and we're supposed to believe they were in communication with an advanced Alien society?


The only reason you say this is because of our prior "discussion". I'm actually trying to leave the aliens out of this. 

What confuses me is if they didn't have the gumption to invent the wheel, then how the hell did they build the pyramids?

I actually think that you and whoever else said they carved as it went up are correct.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> What confuses me is if they didn't have the gumption to invent the wheel, then how the hell did they build the pyramids?
> quote]
> 
> They could have made the bricks on site, then hauled/rolled them up on logs. Slaves from the back would grab the surplus logs and run with them to the front. So on, so forth.
> ...


----------



## pandabear (Jun 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Erniedytn said:
> 
> 
> > What confuses me is if they didn't have the gumption to invent the wheel, then how the hell did they build the pyramids?
> ...


----------



## pandabear (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> #4 is just your speculation....you have no clue whats really going on in space, nor do I for that matter.
> 
> If everyone did #6 we would still be living in caves and mud huts.


well #6 was actually only for us in this thread 


And #4 you are incorrect I know a great deal of whats going on in the universe and using the available knowledge on the subject I think my conclusion was very plausable and I would hazard to say the most believable scenario taking into account the current inrformation we have on the subject


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

*Great points Panda....There is no magic...super intelligence...aliens or anything other than hard work and the same mental abilities as we have always had the potential for as human beings. Egyptians were just using that potential at a time when others werent. Or not to that degree or focusing on "building".*

*So I do agree with you there. And yes...Egyptians used wheels and probably pullies and levers as anyone would do if faced with an identical obstacle when building with heavy blocks etc.*

*I also agree that Europeans probably werent the 1st people to venture out in the world. Arabs, Africans and probably Asians as well have been traveling the world if not at the same time then prior to Europeans. Respectfully, you've gotta always remember...history is written by the victors. And there has been eveidence found that agrees.*

*Thats not taking anything away from anyone. But ALL people of the world have contributed to "civilization". Egyptians too. With their own hands.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

The muslims conquered half the world... the moors used to come to London to buy (mainly) white women as slaves. London was a massive slave trading area. It wasn't just Africans.

The moors also conquered Italy and Ireland. this is why none of us can claim to be a true anything.

The only race that even tried to remain pure were the saxons. They killed everybody, men, women and children. Raping was forbidden, and a capital offence.

Oh, the wheel thing. I learned that in school... then again this was back in the days when we believed cavemen lived alongside dinosaurs. Done some checking and the first wheel is believed to have been invented in Iraq some 3500 years BC... although it was borne out of a need to make decent pottery.

Fucking school.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 5, 2007)

*LOL...Good shit, Skunk.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

pandabear said:


> And #4 you are incorrect I know a great deal of whats going on in the universe and using the available knowledge on the subject I think my conclusion was very plausable and I would hazard to say the most believable scenario taking into account the current inrformation we have on the subject


So you have been to every planet in the solar system, or the universe for that matter to verify the fact that there is no life there?


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 5, 2007)

> The only race that even tried to remain pure were the saxons. They killed everybody, men, women and children. Raping was forbidden, and a capital offence.


And that might not be true either. There's a lot of debate over how the Norsemen invasion of Britannia took place. My guess is that some instances were peaceful and others slaughters. There is a history of both trade and war between the Picts and the Norsemen.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

4theist20 said:


> And that might not be true either. There's a lot of debate over how the Norsemen invasion of Britannia took place. My guess is that some instances were peaceful and others slaughters. There is a history of both trade and war between the Picts and the Norsemen.


I cannot believe you quoted what I wrote about SAXONS, say it is wrong and go on to talk about norsemen. Norsemen were Vikings from Scandinavian countries. The SAXONS were germanic.

AND THEY DID SLAUGHTER EVERYBODY, pushed the celts into the hills... these days known as Scotland and Wales.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

both races were very waring..... my blood lies in the veins of all norse men who lived an have yet to live...plunder an pilidge my brothers....the saxxons are ok to....


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey AZ, know what a muppet is?


----------



## pandabear (Jun 5, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> So you have been to every planet in the solar system, or the universe for that matter to verify the fact that there is no life there?


Im not saying they dont exist, its 100% sure that they do exist if the universe is indeed "infinate" and they will exist in all forms bug style civiliztion style plant style microbe style who knows

Im just saying chances are we will never be lucky enough to make contact cuz I mean shit we been here in a puny short time compared to the earth and we will be gone very soon comparativly speaking.

theres probably uncountable cizilitations of alians that have come and gone before we were even here.

I think though that there must be lots of planets out there that have alians on them with another planet right next to them in the same solar system with alians on it too!! that would be crazy!!! 

who knows, probably there was weird animals on venus before she went into melt down too. oh well maybe its good we would never see them

who would wanna fight a planetary war with a nieghboring planet eh? 

I think I would dodge that draft yeesh.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

if your speakin of the muppet babies yea i know....if speakin of the old tribe this to i know of...which are you talkin of


----------



## pandabear (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> both races were very waring..... my blood lies in the veins of all norse men who lived an have yet to live...plunder an pilidge my brothers....the saxxons are ok to....


 
AZ, no one in your past ancsetors of norse men ever decided to do a little of the hibiddy-dibbidy with with a cute little spanish or italion gurl?


they must have a lot of will power


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

they did but thats not my family my family is the ones who had wives at home my family is there family...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> if your speakin of the muppet babies yea i know....if speakin of the old tribe this to i know of...which are you talkin of


What about fraggle?


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 5, 2007)

pandabear said:


> theres probably uncountable cizilitations of alians that have come and gone before we were even here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHA--So you do think that at one point or another aliens could have visited this planet!!!???

I for one would not want to be in any war, much less one with another planet, but I think that if we were faced with this threat that we would quickly throw all of our differences aside and band together.

hey if you wanna continue this, lets do it here:

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/1500-aliens-30.html

I don't wanna hijack the pyramid thread with chatter about aliens!


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

fraggel rock babie thats what im talkin of...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 5, 2007)

could you sing the song?


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

wow i dont think i could off the top of my head....


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 5, 2007)

but that shit was a dope show always makes me think of that game lemmings


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 6, 2007)

Thought this might be interesting:








(June 6) - Satellites hovering above Egypt have zoomed in on a 1,600-year-old metropolis, archaeologists say. Images captured from space pinpoint telltale signs of previous habitation in the swatch of land 200 miles south of Cairo, which digging recently confirmed as an ancient settlement dating from about 400 A.D. 

The find is part of a larger project aiming to map as much of ancient Egypt's archaeological sites, or "tells," as possible before they are destroyed or covered by modern development. 

"It is the biggest site discovered so far," said project leader Sarah Parcak of the University of Alabama at Birmingham. "Based on the coins and pottery we found, it appears to be a massive regional center that traded with Greece, Turkey and Libya." 

Another large city dating to 600 B.C. and a monastery from 400 A.D. are some of the four hundred or so sites that Parcak has located during her work with the satellites. The oldest dates back over 5,000 years. 

Egypt contains a wealth of already identified archaeological tells like these, but even they represent only about 0.01 percent of what is out there still uncovered, Parcak said. 

Most of the ancient settlements still buried are at risk of being lost to looting and urban sprawl. Residential sites, where the Egyptian empire's millions of citizens lived during its heyday, are especially vulnerable, archaeologists say. 
"There are thousands of settlements that Egyptians don't even know are there," Parcak told LiveScience. "Nothing will ever destroy the Pyramids or the Temple of Luxor, but these huge settlement sites where we get a lot of information are being threatened. And that's how we find out how people lived." 

The satellite technology lets archaeologists such as Parcakthe first to use space imagery in Egyptidentify points of interest on a large scale. 

"Basically, I'm trying to distinguish the ancient remains from the modern landscape," she said. "A site is going to appear very differently from space." Archaeological sites absorb moisture in a different way, she explained, and tend to be covered with specific types of soil and vegetation. 

The subtle differences would take much longer to identify on the ground, said Parcak, so Egypt's government uses her catalog to identify sites and excavate there before development takes over and destroys the site for good.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 6, 2007)

Hopefully we'll turn up some interesting writings. Criminal cases were well documented and it gives you an insight into the Egyptian mindset.


----------



## kessiah (Jun 6, 2007)

Erniedytn said:


> No Takers?


As far as the light source, at least when they were building the tombs in the Valley of the Kings, they used a lamp with a pre-measured wick that would last as long as thier work day. When the wick was gone they stopped for the day. At least thats what I've read. I can't comment on the soot though as I have no idea.

As far as the post about not having hieroglyphs on the walls of the tombs about the pyramid/tomb building, that is because it didn't have anything to do with the way to afterlife or the status of the person that would be buried. It was the eygyptians belief that many prayers and actions were necessary to reach the afterlife. It would have been detremental to the dead if the rituals and prayers were not done. It seems they believed by writing these things on the walls and on the sargophygus (<-spelling) it would make sure the dead could remember and recite correctly through each stage of the afterlife. As the eygyptians progressed thier religious beliefs did also, as a result different type of burial chambers were imposed and different prayers were needed, etc. The book "The Book of the Dead" explains alot of the meanings on this subject and tries to shed light on what thier beliefs were. But it was originally written in the early 1900's and alot of the speculation could have changed some, but it was an interesting read none the less.

For how the pyramids were built is definitely amazing, however there is alot of theories in that regard, most of which have already been posted here so I don't need to get into that.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 6, 2007)

decent enough point i also have heard the wick thing....an yes the prymaids are a magnecfent thing...well at least the great prymaid of giza is....thats the only one that i concern myself with...that an the spinx


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 7, 2007)

what about under the sphinx?


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 7, 2007)

What do you mean a chamber baneath the sphinx....Some believe there is a hall of records beneath the sphinx.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 7, 2007)

some guy used sonar to determine there is a chamber under it. saw it on discovery or tlc or something


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

Makes sense. I'd like to know what's in there. how come they haven't dug it up?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

kessiah said:


> As far as the light source, at least when they were building the tombs in the Valley of the Kings, they used a lamp with a pre-measured wick that would last as long as thier work day. When the wick was gone they stopped for the day. At least thats what I've read. I can't comment on the soot though as I have no idea.
> 
> As far as the post about not having hieroglyphs on the walls of the tombs about the pyramid/tomb building, that is because it didn't have anything to do with the way to afterlife or the status of the person that would be buried. It was the eygyptians belief that many prayers and actions were necessary to reach the afterlife. It would have been detremental to the dead if the rituals and prayers were not done. It seems they believed by writing these things on the walls and on the sargophygus (<-spelling) it would make sure the dead could remember and recite correctly through each stage of the afterlife. As the eygyptians progressed thier religious beliefs did also, as a result different type of burial chambers were imposed and different prayers were needed, etc. The book "The Book of the Dead" explains alot of the meanings on this subject and tries to shed light on what thier beliefs were. But it was originally written in the early 1900's and alot of the speculation could have changed some, but it was an interesting read none the less.
> 
> For how the pyramids were built is definitely amazing, however there is alot of theories in that regard, most of which have already been posted here so I don't need to get into that.


*Great info...Even though The Book Of The Dead is a little old....it still is very much relevant. Thats where I began learning the translations of the Metu Neter. A definite read if interested in actual factuals about ancient Egyptian culture. Helps put other things in to perspective.*

*As far as the hidden room or chamber under the Sphinx....I think I saw the TLC show mentioned earlier. I cant see why there wouldnt be hidden rooms there and in many other places for that matter. Whats already been found regarding ancient Egypt is only a small % of what is probably out there.*

*And of course...the wild theories about that hidden chamber under the Sphinx abound. Even though nobody has even seen whats in there. I talked with a friend who says thats where the "Atlantians" stored all the building records of the monuments. Thats wrong in so many ways, I wont even try to go into it.*

*I think that theory came from Edgar Cayce the American psychic from the 20's I think. He actually talked about it and recorded his thoughts on it back then.*


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Edgar Cayce On Atlantis[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]by[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Len Kasten[/FONT]

Index of Issue 12


Skeptics, archaeologists, geologists, and anthropologists may rant and rave, but the myth of Atlantis endures. In every generation, someone emerges to champion the cause and to embroider the story. None of this disputation, though, might be happening if it hadn't been for one very critical and unfortunate event. The burning of the Great Library of Alexandria was a stunning blow to the advancement of knowledge. If any single event could be said to have ushered in the Dark Ages, it was the destruction of the Great Library, and the decimation of Alexandria as a world repository of learning and enlightenment. At its height, around 200 A.D., the library is said to have contained about 700,000 scrolls and codices.
According to Edgar Cayce, the Atlanteans migrated to Egypt prior to 10,500 B.C. and brought with them the chronicles of 40,000 years of history of Atlantean civilization. And according to Plato, Egyptian priests told Solon, the Greek philosopher, the story of Atlantis around 500 B.C. If the Egyptian priests knew about it then, there is a distinct possibility that some of their knowledge could have wound up in the Great Library 300 years later. Given the indefatigable scouring of the world for scrolls by all the Ptolemies, they certainly wouldn't have missed those under their collective noses, in Egypt. Whatever scarce records of ancient Egypt existed, probably looted from tombs and temples, surely must have been in that library.

Edgar Cayce said that the chronicles themselves would eventually be found in what he called The Hall of Records, in another pyramid that is wholly underground and not yet discovered, somewhere near the Sphinx. That discovery, of course, would settle the matter once and for all. But without such absolute proof, it is necessary to rely on whatever clues we can get our hands on.

SCHOLARS AND PSYCHICS

The stakes are high. Discovery of the proof of existence of an advanced, high-tech civilization 50,000 years ago will have tremendous ramifications in the scientific, religious and social arenas. It will drastically alter almost all of our cherished, long-held beliefs, including many so-called scientific dogmas, and will throw an entirely new light on the origins of the human race. Darwinian evolution would have to go the way of the dinosaur. Science would have to take a totally new turn to study all of the marvelous scientific achievements of the Atlanteans. Major religions would have great difficulty trying to fit this new body of information into their teachings.

In the absence of ancient records about, and/or archaeological evidence for, the existence of Atlantis, two sources of information have rushed in to fill the vacuum. First, a new breed of scholar has emerged, highly intuitive and no longer bound to rigid, archaic academic research traditions. These have been bold investigative pioneers who have painstakingly brought together information from hundreds of unlikely sources to piece together the Atlantis scenario. Then, psychics, clairvoyants and channelers have picked up where the archaeologists and anthropologists leave off.

CAYCE'S ATLANTIS

But indisputably, the most prolific figure in either category in terms of sheer volume of Atlantis information was Edgar Cayce, the Sleeping Prophet of Virginia Beach. Cayce, who died in 1945, left behind a massive body of literature consisting of every reading he ever gave, all dutifully recorded verbatim by his long-time secretary, Gladys Turner. In giving Life readings for questioners, Cayce frequently made reference to previous lives lived on Atlantis. So, over the 20-year period of active Cayce readings from 1923 to 1944, a large body of Atlantis information was accumulated and subsequently archived by the organization which Cayce founded in Virginia Beach, the Association for Research and Enlightenment (A.R.E.). Remarkably, readings given by Cayce about Atlantis as much as twenty years apart, agreed completely! Much of it provided new details of Atlantean life, from the viewpoint of those who lived it.

Over the years, as the A.R.E. grew larger, interest in Atlantis data gathered steam. More and more, believers in Cayce, especially those in his own family, came to realize that if the existence of Atlantis could be proven, Cayce would be largely validated, and a lot of skeptics would come into the fold. Consequently, the Cayce organization under the leadership of his oldest son, Hugh Lynn, became actively involved in archaeological research in the two parts of the world most likely to produce evidence of Atlantis according to Cayce himself, Egypt and Bimini in the Bahamas. Starting in 1957, and continuing through the eighties, A.R.E. funded limited programs of exploration in both places under the aegis of the Edgar Cayce Foundation (ECF), and several A.R.E.-connected investigators have participated at their own expense.

Then, in the mid eighties, Edgar Cayce's youngest son, Edgar Evans Cayce, realized that it was time to write a book about the state of Atlantis-related research in general, covering the results of all of the ECF programs. His book, Mysteries of Atlantis (Harper & Rowe), was coauthored by his daughter Gail Cayce Schwartzer and Douglas G. Richards, and was published in 1988. The book sold steadily in small numbers all over the world out of the original printing up until 1997, when the same authors added an update covering research developments up to the present, and now this new version has also been released by St. Martin's Paperbacks. Recently, Atlantis Rising met with Edgar Evans Cayce and his daughter at the A.R.E in Virginia Beach.

Edgar Evans told us that he spent a year studying every one of his father's readings, to find all references to Atlantis. Statistically, it turned out that almost one-third of the life readings mention Atlantis. 


AR12 - Edgar Cayce On Atlantis By Len Kasten

Article is too long for 1 post. So here's the link.

*


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Makes sense. I'd like to know what's in there. how come they haven't dug it up?


*The people in charge of protecting Egyptian Antiquities wont allow any excavation that close to the Sphinx. They fear digging in or near it could weaken its foundation.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

So what. take a photograph. or re-replicate it using the original materials.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

*Its a buried room or chamber. I think they have taken images showing its there....but they cant show us whats inside it unless they access the room.*


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 7, 2007)

edgar cacey is the shit


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Its a buried room or chamber. I think they have taken images showing its there....but they cant show us whats inside it unless they access the room.*


 
Those fuckers know exactly whats in that room. It's probably the secret to the whole damn place and how they built that shit.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 7, 2007)

im sure somewhere in someone's head is the awnser's to all the questions we have...god....prymids...atlantis so on an so forth i believe these people to be the ones who work inside of the vatican(catholic church headquaters)the oldest city in the world...i think the knowldge in there could change the world...for better or worse..


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, they know some shit too, however I do not think it has anything to do with the pyramids. Just the TRUE meaning and foundations of the entire Christian religion.....*coughs--AHEM>>>BULLSHIT*


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 7, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> im sure somewhere in someone's head is the awnser's to all the questions we have...god....prymids...atlantis so on an so forth i believe these people to be the ones who work inside of the vatican(catholic church headquaters)the oldest city in the world...i think the knowldge in there could change the world...for better or worse..


 
*I agree that somewhere...someplace....someone has SOME of the answers everybody seems to seek. *

*As far as the Vatican being the world's oldest city....its not even close. Places like Damascus (Syria), Jerusalem etc. are way older than the Vatican. But I do agree that the Vatican holds alot of info.*

*There were periods when people were sanctioned by the church to bring back whatever knowledge, relic etc. they could find. Even stuff that had NOTHING to do with Christianity were taken....and continue to be held.*

*I remember when Pope John Paul II got shot....Soon after, there was a photo of him in the vaults of the Vatican in Time Magazine. He was praying in front of a picture of Madonna/Jesus. That painting originated in Ethiopia. But its been in the basement there for decades. And thats more of a recent thing. *

*Correction: The photo looks more like a church than a vault. So I was wrong. But that still makes you wonder how they came about it and why they still have it.*


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 7, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Even stuff that has NOTHING to do with Christianity were taken....and continue to be held.*


Wow I didn't know that. I guess I could be wrong then


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 7, 2007)

It's all about the money...


----------



## kessiah (Jun 7, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *I agree that somewhere...someplace....someone has SOME of the answers everybody seems to seek. *
> 
> *As far as the Vatican being the world's oldest city....its not even close. Places like Damascus (Syria), Jerusalem etc. are way older than the Vatican. But I do agree that the Vatican holds alot of info.*
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. Some one knows something.

The Catholic church is very wary of anything that could jeopordize the 'faith', regardless of what it is or how it connects to christianity. In 100-150 BC (not sure on dates) when the christian bible was put together they choose which texts should be allowed and which shouldn't. Anything that was not choosen was considered heretic or gnostic and was to be burned or be gotten rid of. In recent times more texts have been found (besides The Dead Sea Scrolls) that some believe were buried by Gnostic Priests during that time. I find this rather interesting however I haven't researched this enough to form an opinion either way, but I wouldn't be surprised if something like that happened.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

well to clarifiy when i say the vatican is the oldest city i meant that it is the oldest contuing government...those places you spoke of have been taken over destroyed an rebuilt many times have they not....also i think they do know of all the information they have so much....the catholic church has sent people all over the world since its creation whose sole purpose was to gater information...an over thousands of years....i bet thats quite a bit....also i think someone hit it on the head in an earlier post when they said its used as a way to keep people dociel...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

kessiah said:


> I totally agree with you. Some one knows something.
> 
> The Catholic church is very wary of anything that could jeopordize the 'faith', regardless of what it is or how it connects to christianity. In 100-150 BC (not sure on dates) when the christian bible was put together they choose which texts should be allowed and which shouldn't. Anything that was not choosen was considered heretic or gnostic and was to be burned or be gotten rid of. In recent times more texts have been found (besides The Dead Sea Scrolls) that some believe were buried by Gnostic Priests during that time. I find this rather interesting however I haven't researched this enough to form an opinion either way, but I wouldn't be surprised if something like that happened.


 
Read up on St Peter, Jesus' best friend. He wrote a gospel too, only it wasn't included because it said that Jesus was born from Mary and Joseph (in other words Jesus was just a normal guy). There are other reasons too.

Also when jesus 'came back to life' there were thousands of sightings of him in different places at the same time.

Jesus was a top guy, had followers and everything. Manson.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

really its all a means to an end....everything will end on day me you the world religon...it just matters how you decide to live in the here an now...if you believe or if you dont...if you murder if you dont....whatever really...just a means to an end...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Not to an end, but to a greater society. Selfishness must die. 

People may want to believe that it is somehow pleasurable to hurt another, the same can be said for the opposite.

Everybody on this site MUST know how it feels to help somebody. Remember that feeling and I bet it makes you feel better than if you hurt them.

Whatever harm you do now, you WILL regret in later life.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 8, 2007)

god was a man, jesus was a man, he married and had kids. the church covers this up so people can be controld be having the "fear of god" put into them. he was nothing more then a man trying to "show" people that they are special, and godly. alot of edgar casey's work dabbles in that here and there, he said if he looked at the world, at a far away perspective it just looks like one big thing happening at once. the past, present, and future, one big BANG


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

why does covering up his family an being a man cause the fear of god...people fear other people for things much worse than that..hitler was feard.kim jung il was feared sadam hussian was feared....


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 8, 2007)

by making god a mystical being that "crated" the world and therefore can destroy it you and me, so basically you dont want to piss him off. so lets write a book that says live your life this way, pay the church, and pray and you will "go" to "heaven". dont piss off the church because they are the most close to god and lie in the direct path to heaven, essentially creating a hierarchy and placing themselves at top just under god. also there is the common belief that if you pray and repeant you can do what ever you want and you will be forgiven, "say 20 hail mary's my son, then you can get into heaven and be next to the grace of god". 

^^^^^^this is not what "god", or jesus' father, meant by "the word of god" or "heaven"...

its like a society was created, we are the donkys and the heaven is a carrot used as motivation. ???


----------



## 4theist20 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, do we see how the egyptians built any of their buildings in the hyroglyphics? Like what about the simple, easy to make mud huts or whatever they lived in.... What exactly do we see in the existing hyroglyphics? Is it historical accounts or religious writtings? 

I'm just asking because the title makes it seem shocking that there is no construction manuel for pyramids in the hyroglyphics. I don't even know what the little pictures are there for...


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 8, 2007)

read the thread


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 8, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> why does covering up his family an being a man cause the fear of god...people fear other people for things much worse than that..hitler was feard.kim jung il was feared sadam hussian was feared....


These people are/were feared because of outright sheer terror. Disobey us and you will be imprisoned, tortured, or killed. The Romans developed the whole christian religion to unite all the people under one valor; to be able to control them. Not with sheer terror, but with the understanding that if they did not do as the bible says, they will simply burn in hell for eternity. So they turn Jesus into a saint so to speak, that was born as a miracle from the jump. Of course they have to hide the fact that he was just another person like you or me. If the truth would have gotten out then they would have no pretense on which to base the whole entire religion. Jesus was supposed to be the proof that God exists, and forgives people for their sins, and really is listening to you. So they weren't using the terror of imprisonment or torture or death, they literally "put the fear of God" into people.

Is religion taking over the whole forum now?


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

sk3tch3 said:


> by making god a mystical being that "crated" the world and therefore can destroy it you and me, so basically you dont want to piss him off. so lets write a book that says live your life this way, pay the church, and pray and you will "go" to "heaven". dont piss off the church because they are the most close to god and lie in the direct path to heaven, essentially creating a hierarchy and placing themselves at top just under god. also there is the common belief that if you pray and repeant you can do what ever you want and you will be forgiven, "say 20 hail mary's my son, then you can get into heaven and be next to the grace of god".
> 
> ^^^^^^this is not what "god", or jesus' father, meant by "the word of god" or "heaven"...
> 
> its like a society was created, we are the donkys and the heaven is a carrot used as motivation. ???


*You hit the nail right on the head!*


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 8, 2007)

threads like this are interesting, i like to understand why im getting shafted 
me--->  <-------"them"


----------



## kessiah (Jun 8, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Read up on St Peter, Jesus' best friend. He wrote a gospel too, only it wasn't included because it said that Jesus was born from Mary and Joseph (in other words Jesus was just a normal guy). There are other reasons too.
> 
> Also when jesus 'came back to life' there were thousands of sightings of him in different places at the same time.
> 
> Jesus was a top guy, had followers and everything. Manson.


Yes that is they type of texts I was talking about. 

One of these that caused much controversy and also supports the 'Davinci Code' Theroy would be the Gospel of Phillip. Which claims that Jesus kissed Mary Magdalene all the time and that he loved her more than all the disciples. 

Another controversial text was that of the Gospel of Adam and Eve. This text spoke of Eve being the second woman created by god, in a sense Adams second wife. It talks about the first woman being made of the dirt like Adam was, instead of from Adams rib. The first woman did not like being told to 'get on her knees' for adam and in turned rebeled and was expeled from the garden. It is also said that this book supports the paranormal.

The last one I can think of off the top of my head is the Gospel of Mary Magdalene, which portrays Mary as a favorite disciple of Jesus and not a prostitute like the christains want everyone to believe. It is claimed that this text goes on to acknowledge Mary as continuing the 'word' after Jesus's death, which would have been heresay at that time as women were not to involve themselves in such things. 

I have also heard of a Gospel of the Eygyptians, however I have no idea what it contains or if it relates to the creation of the bible or not. 

There are so many unknowns, theroies and controversy in regards to all of this. In my opinion to this day even those in control of much of this knowledge still pick and choose what the public is allowed to know, especially the catholic/christian church, since they want everyone to believe they are correct and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*There are more books written by Apostles etc. that ARENT IN THE BIBLE than there are in the Bible.*

*Most were taken out by the Catholic Church. Mainly things that opposed their domination of control. Or...things that conflicted with their script.*

*Mary of Magdeline wasnt just some tramp as people like to make her out. There was a Gospel about her that was taken out too. It even suggested that Jesus/MM had a child together and were way more than just friends.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

jesus was a well liked guy, he had the charisma to bring people together. The Romans wanted the support of the jews, almost to be liked if you will. 
Why was Jesus really arrested?

Why is it that we only have the bible as evidence of Jesus' or anyone elses existence?

If somebody could provide me a link to other historical documentations I would very much like to read up on it.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

kessiah said:


> Yes that is they type of texts I was talking about.
> 
> One of these that caused much controversy and also supports the 'Davinci Code' Theroy would be the Gospel of Phillip. Which claims that Jesus kissed Mary Magdalene all the time and that he loved her more than all the disciples.
> 
> ...


*Some of the things associated with Christianity actually have its roots in Egypt. For example....Moses was raised in Egypt. He was trained as an Egyptian priest. That means he went through 40+ years of training as each Egyptian Priest did.*

*So...is it a coincidence that Moses brought the 10 Commandments....But written in Metu Neter (Hiroglyphs) are The 144 negative Confessions....Much more than 10. But all the 10 Commandments can be found in the 144 negative Confessions. *

*ie. : I have not killed (Thou Shall Not Kill)*
* I have not stolen (Thou Shalt Not Steal)*
* I have not disrespected my Elders (Honor Thy Mother & Father) etc.*

*practically all were pilfered from Egyptian Society.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 8, 2007)

Wherever christianity went it stole the countries religous themes to ingratiate itself more easily.

When christiandom came to Brittain it took the pagan festivals of easter and christmas. People today still actually believe that Jesus was born on Dec 25th.

In the pagan festival of easter it was a time of bountiful food and _eggs_.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*^^^Word!!^^^*

*Cant rep you for it yet...gotta spread it around....but its comin.*


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

ya the thing your talkin of is naturalazation...where a forigen things comes in an attepts it self to its surroundings...an what better way to get people to convert if they only have to change few things....


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 8, 2007)

*Good points, Az/Skunk*


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jun 8, 2007)

i try....but its hard being the only one defending religion..


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 11, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> i try....but its hard being the only one defending religion..


 
what is religion anyway?


----------



## Reprogammed (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, theoretically the 4th dimension is just 3rd dimensional object with access to a coordinate on a timeline. So I don't see what they'd have to be jealous of.
I didn't mean for that to sound like it was knocking your theory, but it was intriguing and compelling.

Honestly, I just think the notion of steps for humans didn't take alien invention, and we just kind of went from that.
And I don't think a whole lot of pyramids have heiroglyphs of their building because they are burial chambers. It would make more sense to put visions of the afterlife and those buried there's lives.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 11, 2007)

Reprogammed said:


> Well, theoretically the 4th dimension is just 3rd dimensional object with access to a coordinate on a timeline. So I don't see what they'd have to be jealous of.
> I didn't mean for that to sound like it was knocking your theory, but it was intriguing and compelling.......


glad to hear

the jealously (used for lack of a better word) i think is due to the fact the we are "beautiful" beings who have the added ability to feel, and have guilt. i dont think "they" have this ability, as well as some others that most people take for granted. i think this somewhat explains why we only use 10% (aprrx) of our brains. i think that, like edgar casey, we all have the ability to coordinate the "timeline" ????


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jun 11, 2007)

Our minds are capable of great things. We just need to evolve far enough to recognise how to use it.


----------



## Erniedytn (Jun 11, 2007)

RE, Sk3tch....who is "they"?


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 12, 2007)

earlier in the thread, i posted a brief intro to a complicated "theory". you will find who "they" are, there. cheers batman


----------

